# fuzz algae, planted aquarium, medium bulbs... (please read inside D: )



## caykuu (Dec 23, 2011)

I've had a bit of a fuzz algae problem, mostly growing on my rotala indica and four leaf clovers. They just look like tufts of short hairs, and seem to cluch onto the leaves rather tightly. 

50 gallon

substrate: eco complete

Lighting : 1 Zoo Med Coral Flora Sun Plant Growth Bulb T8 25 Watts + another ZooMed bulb, not T8... basically, medium lighting in total. 

I'm dosing Flourish weekly, Excel daily, Iron every 3~4 days. 

What are all the options to solve this problem? Would getting pressurized CO2 eliminate algae forever, or will it cause other problems...?

Thanks for reading ~ D:


----------



## caykuu (Dec 23, 2011)

Bump ? D:


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

caykuu said:


> I've had a bit of a fuzz algae problem, mostly growing on my rotala indica and four leaf clovers. They just look like tufts of short hairs, and seem to cluch onto the leaves rather tightly.
> 
> 50 gallon
> 
> ...


How long do you run your lights for? 8-9 hrs is recomended..also could be low in some nutrients allowing the algae to gain the upper hand due to the plants not outcompeting it..these are jus a few things i have learned along the way dealing with the same problem in my tank..my algae war seems to be nearing an end but there will always be something...might wanna check it out on this link...its my thread on another forum about the same type of algae that you dealing with and it took my tank over!

www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/160190-green-algae-taking-over-ugh.html

-sketch804


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

also just remember if you get pressurized co2 for a tank that large you might have to invest in a co2 reactor also to make sure you get good use and optimal use outa your co2..its one thing i am learning with my 40breeder and all i have is jus a ceramic diffuser..but even at 3.5 bubbles/sec i dont get the optimal amout of co2...but it will def. Help i am sure of that!


----------

